# Black tumor?



## Tsucass (May 31, 2012)

Agh, seems like all I ever have to talk about on this forum is my mouse's problems. Well, I acquired a BEW doe from the local pet shop, and she was doing well until today. She developed a tumor seemingly over night. It is round and somewhat squishy, but the odd thing is the color of it. I cannot tell if the fur is growing in grey around it or the skin is black. She's still not tamed down, so I can't inspect it closely. Ever had a mouse with a black tumor? It is located upon her right shoulder. I searched,and I found two things, chimerism(an absorbed twin's genes activating and creating something strange), which I think unlikely,or melanoma, which doesn't make much sense either as she hasn't been exposed to harsh sunlight or radiation.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

If it is squishy, I doubt very much that it is a tumor. I would have a guess and say its more like an access or something. Tumors are solid lumps not squishy.
I'd go on further but my vet has arrived. Must be off


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with Cordane. If it's black and squishy, it's not a tumor. Sounds like an abscess. Take her to the vet.  If it's an abscess they will most likely drain it, and there's a good chance she'll be fine.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
Anything new here?
Have you visit a vet already?
I've seen pictures of a mice with a fibrom,which was darkred till black and described with a soft surface.
I also think it woud be the best to visit a vet,than you can be sure.
If the mouse isn't too old and of good condition,I'woud always try to let those tumors or whatever it is, operate.
Good luck.


----------

